# One for the Historians amongst you !



## bambooo (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi there !
Ok silly question time again ! ;-) but at least this one maybe interesting !

Does anyone know why the Roman bridge known as Filipina Bridge or Ponte Filipina between Pedrgao Grande and Pequeno is so called , I told my Wife it's where the Portuguese used to throw visiting Filipinas off and now she's worried about going there 

No just kidding , she actually now wants to know why ?

Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Because it was built during the Filipina Dynasty between 1607-1610


----------



## bambooo (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi canoeman !

Thanks , Really the Filipinos ruled PT ! not as exciting as my explanation but my Wife will be pleased


----------



## bambooo (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi canoeman !

Thanks , Really the Filipinos ruled PT ! not as exciting as my explanation but my Wife will be pleased


----------



## bambooo (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh Ok , I get it now , when the Spanish ruled the Philippines ?


----------



## PPashley (Sep 9, 2013)

bambooo said:


> Oh Ok , I get it now , when the Spanish ruled the Philippines ?


No.

The Philippine Dynasty, also known as the House of Habsburg in Portugal, was the third royal house of Portugal. It was named after the three Spanish kings who ruled Portugal between 1581 and 1640. The three kings, were all named Philip (Portuguese: Filipe).


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

bambooo said:


> Oh Ok , I get it now , when the Spanish ruled the Philippines ?


Nothing to do with Spain and the Philippines

Philippine Dynasty - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bambooo (Mar 19, 2014)

;-) 
Thanks to all you Historians for clarifying that


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

bambooo said:


> Hi canoeman !
> 
> Thanks , Really the Filipinos ruled PT ! not as exciting as my explanation but my Wife will be pleased


Dear me, you have missed a lot of History classes...


----------



## bambooo (Mar 19, 2014)

History classes ! when did they happen ?


----------



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

lol what a lovely thread! It made me smile- and I learnt some history.


----------



## bambooo (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi Verinia !
Well if it made someone Smile then it was worth it


----------

